# Sugar Sugar?



## GrumbleGuts (May 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I've done a lot of my own researching about sugars and their effects and I'm not coming up with much. Obviously I understand man-made sugars aren't digestible and/ or aren't easy to pass. Why I'm here probably has a lot to do with those .

Anyhow, my question is, is it possible to have an intolerance in one type of source of sugar or is it strictly covered by most? The reason I'm asking is because I'm pretty sure I have a sugar intolerance of some kind, but from what I've read, most IBS sufferers don't seem to have it? I also am planning to go to a low FODMAP diet as recommended by my GI, but I'm finding that some of the "sugary sins" of the FODMAP diet I'm able to eat. Is it that I'm missing something, or could it be something else?

Thanks. GG


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How many or how sensitive you are to the various fodmaps will vary.

Remember some of the natural fodmaps are going to be as much or more of a problem than fake sugars synthesized in a lab. Most of the added sugars are natural sugars (your body doesn't know if the fructose is in the fruit it is supposed to be in or added by humans from corn). If you don't absorb fructose all that welll you don't absorb it better if is it more "natural". It depends only on how much glucose is around.


----------

